# Natural pregnancy with low sperm count?



## trying4Pnut2

Hi ladies.

Is there anyone with success stories with regards to falling pregnant naturally with low sperm count issues?

Im a 30, dh 45. We have one son of 10 years old. I was on BC for a long time after our son's birth. I went of BC over 2 years ago. At that stage we were just NTNP but no BFP. For the last 9 months we were actively TTC but still no BFP!! We both went for tests. Nothing wrong with me, I have regular cycles and I do ovulate. My husband went for a sperm analysis and it was found that he has low sperm count. His numbers are:

Volume: 2.7ml
Sperm volume per millileter: 7.5 mill (normal is 15 mill)
Total volume: 20.5 million (normal is 40 mill)
Morphology: Very good and well shaped
Motility: I think it was 63 or 67% 
Days abstinence prior to analysis: 4 days

In the notes it said low sperm count with increased viscosity. We were told that although the count was low it only takes one sperm and the motility and morphology is quite good.

Has anyone gotten pregnant with similar numbers or lower and how long were you trying? Did you try anything extra, vitamins, etc...
I am currently on prenatals, evening primrose oil, using opk, preseed and cutting out caffeine. My husband is on a good multivitamin called Staminogro. I have also gotten Maca but not sure how to use it apart from putting it in shakes. 

Another question, if you were able to conceive with low sperm count, did you conceive a boy or girl??


----------



## Briss

*trying4Pnut2*, one SA does not mean much because sperm count changes a lot from week to week. I'd do another SA in 2-3 months and it may well come back as normal count. if the second comes back as low again I'd see a urologist. although, there is not that much they can do. we have tried a lot of different things but my Dh's SA is still low, it fluctuates a lot but generally still lower than normal. 

vitamins, quitting smoking/alcohol/coffee etc &#8211; all helps. there is no reason why you cant get pregnant naturally with his numbers. it's lower than you want but it's still possible, may take a little longer. women usually get pregnant quicker with IVf, if it's just sperm issue and you are young so you should respond well to stims &#8211; just another option to consider.


----------



## CaliDreaming

trying4Pnut2 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Is there anyone with success stories with regards to falling pregnant naturally with low sperm count issues?
> 
> Im a 30, dh 45. We have one son of 10 years old. I was on BC for a long time after our son's birth. I went of BC over 2 years ago. At that stage we were just NTNP but no BFP. For the last 9 months we were actively TTC but still no BFP!! We both went for tests. Nothing wrong with me, I have regular cycles and I do ovulate. My husband went for a sperm analysis and it was found that he has low sperm count. His numbers are:
> 
> Volume: 2.7ml
> Sperm volume per millileter: 7.5 mill (normal is 15 mill)
> Total volume: 20.5 million (normal is 40 mill)
> Morphology: Very good and well shaped
> Motility: I think it was 63 or 67%
> Days abstinence prior to analysis: 4 days
> 
> In the notes it said low sperm count with increased viscosity. We were told that although the count was low it only takes one sperm and the motility and morphology is quite good.
> 
> Has anyone gotten pregnant with similar numbers or lower and how long were you trying? Did you try anything extra, vitamins, etc...
> I am currently on prenatals, evening primrose oil, using opk, preseed and cutting out caffeine. My husband is on a good multivitamin called Staminogro. I have also gotten Maca but not sure how to use it apart from putting it in shakes.
> 
> Another question, if you were able to conceive with low sperm count, did you conceive a boy or girl??

Me and my hubby had a higher sperm count, but lower morphology. We were not able to conceive after nearly 2 years of trying with those numbers.

It took me and my hubby 8 months to conceive our first child together. We were about to go in for help but we got the bfp. Then for #2, we had no such luck. We both went through testing. My numbers were perfect, but hubby's were borderline. His volume was 2.5 ml. Count was 20 million/mL. Motility was 30% rapid progression. Morphology was 0.5% on the Krueger scale. This was after 5 days of abstaining, so the count on a normal day might have been much lower. My RE thought those numbers were good enough but obviously they weren't. 

We tried for a year before we even thought to do anything about hubby's sperm. After we had tried everything we could afford focusing on me, only then did we start supplementing dh. We knew that it would take 3 months for it to have an effect on his sperm, but we got a bfp after a month. Dh took Fertilaid for Men, Countboost and Motlityboost. It was seven tabs in all per day. 

We don't know what hubby's numbers were after taking the supps, but whatever it was was good enough. We only had sex once during my fertile period--I didn't think we even had a shot and almost didn't try. We had a boy.

I was one of the lucky ones, but if I were you I would have your hubby take supps. It does work for a lot of couples. Even if it doesn't, it doesn't hurt and can only help if you do end up needing IUI or IVF. It's just one more thing to check off the list.


----------



## lisap2008

We have been TTC with low counts too, I got a BFP in 2008 ended in miscarriage, and again after DH took 6 months of HCG shots in 2010 that one also ended in miscarriage ,keep in mind that sperm count and motility can fluctuate a great deal though and my DH and I were being treated for a infection at the time of his SA. never got him to go back in for another SA. ended up buying a microscope and looking at them myself after he took maca for a while and to me it looks like motility went up ,they were moving to fast and too many sperm to count.


----------



## daddytobe1

Low sperm count only means you may need more time to conceive but it is not impossible or something very difficult. Apart from multivitamins, you can also incorporate few dietary changes and lifestyle modification to see a positive result. Eat foods (bananas, pomegranate, egg, garlic and lot more!!!) and/or whole food supplements that are naturally rich in folate, vitamin C, vitamin E, selenium, and zinc. Avoid hot baths and tight underwear. Peanuts, walnuts, cashews, sunflower and pumpkin seeds are also considered to increase sperm count. Avoid soy-based foods and high-fructose corn syrup. Soy foods have a mild estrogenic effect on the body. 
Frequent ejaculations can lower sperm count. A man produces millions of sperm each day, but if he already has low sperm count, consider storing them up longer between ejaculations. Be patient and give at least 3 months time to see the difference. I would advise to repeat the SA after 3 months.


----------

